# Tripod Stand



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

hi well i am going to build a tripod stand and was wondering if anyone that has one could measure the wall thickness on the square tubing for the legs , so that when i make it is thick enough to support the weight

thanks


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

anyone ? or if someone knows someone and could find out for me that'd be really great because i need to know soon because it is my Metals Class Project for me


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

anyone???


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my local Menards sells them, maybe u could check there


----------

